# I May Have A Problem



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I just picked up my fourth De Rosa. I now have two SLX Professionals and two EL OS Primatos. I do share my time between two homes, so having one of each at each seems 'normal'.

Here is the latest, bought off the SF CL with the help of a couple of enablers.
https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/WhitePrimato#


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

classy bike


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice! Same color as mine and looks to be in better condition. So how did you get in on my CL territory? :wink5: I never even saw this one posted.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

This is the right type of problem to have in my opinion. That new one is just as beautiful as the others in your riding rotation. I'd have to say it looks perfect, nothing to change. In fact, it is the same look I am going for with my Casati if they ever get the paint right. We were up to four DeRosas for a short period of time after our trip to Bavaria in August. The Primato I picked up for my buddy was very similar to your new one, same color, same EL OS. Very nice! Thank god it was not my size. The other one I picked up was also the same color, a white Replica 65. Congratulations on this one, and you are fortunate to have spread your acquisition network onto the left coast.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sweet!*

I am just putting the finishing touches on my 94 Primato that I had Cyclart paint.
I will post some photos soon. What size is yours? Also what type of bar tape is that and how do you like it (the tape)? 

Looks to be in great condition, I love the white. 

If you have two houses you should have at least six De Rosa's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

You don't have a problem, you have a stable...enjoy!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

mike6108 said:


> Very nice! Same color as mine and looks to be in better condition. So how did you get in on my CL territory? :wink5: I never even saw this one posted.


One forum member here, NickB4, tipped me off, and I had a friend in N. CA grab it for me, and ship it to PHX last month. It was posted in September. I just got here for the Winter last week, so cleaned it and rebuilt it. I've had two rides so far, and I'm kind of digging the 8 speed. The others all have 10 speed.



mriddle said:


> What size is yours? Also what type of bar tape is that and how do you like it (the tape)?


 This one is a 54cm, and the bar tape is Prorace Eleganza from PBK. I think it's been discontinued, but you can find something similar doing a search for 'Stella Azzura Eleganza'. 

I like the tape very much, have it on all my bikes. It wears well and has a nice feel. I'm not sure if the Stella is exactly the same or not, it looks to be.

Thanks for the compliments, guys, and if anyone ever has a chance to get a Primato, run, don't walk! You'll thank me, as anyone who has ridden one will attest.


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Simply stunning frame, especially in white. And no, you don't have a problem !!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

I need to meet your enablers.  . Congrats. Another classy addition to your fleet. I hope i can find one my size as well.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Beautiful! 8 speed is fine stuff


----------

